# Dressage Videos



## kristy

Lovely:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1004937433378151442&q=dressage+grande+prix
(notice his extended trot and canter, too.)

Quarterback Stallion - The dressage world's controversial and extremely popular new stallion.
http://www.eurobreederstour.com/Home-EBT.htm
Go down to video clip of Quarterback. It takes a bit to load so don't fret if nothing shows for a minute. If one doesn't load, try the other video link.


----------



## Prince#Rider

Wow, that is SO beautiful!


----------



## Rio's Kabam

Wow. That is amazing.

We have a big cardboard poster thing of Carol and Gifted at my barn. =D


----------



## barnrat

Holy Cow that took my breath away!
Nice extended trot and canter

My neice thought the horses name was mikey, she is 3, she probably thought that cuz I ride and my favorite horse is named mike. 

She told me she wanted a smiley face so I am going to let her put some emoticons.

:twisted: :evil: :x :? :twisted:  :?: :arrow: :| :mrgreen: :!: :?:


----------



## kristy

Gifted is one of my absolute favorites.


----------



## Miischiief

wow have a look at this....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-4xAdk-w08
apparently he want to do prelim....


----------



## kounter_kaanter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIjeK74QRsA

This partnership keeps be keen to ride dressage every day.
[Anky Van Grunsven & Solinero. they won the '04 olympic games for dressage freestyles]


----------

